# Fun to scary in 2 seconds



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

After the good luck I had on my lunch break I thought I would take the boat out to Dickinson bay after work.Wind was howling out of the east and there was even white caps in the bayou,so I headed for the west shore line of San Leon.As soon as I got the anchor set it was on.Landed 6 reds,2 specks,2 sand trout,1 flounder,1 sheephead and a lady fish,and don't know how many I lost.All on Chicken boys.That was the fun part.When I got ready to leave a huge thunder storm popped up right where I was headed,the wind started blowing and the waves started building,it got scary fast.It looked like riding the river stix right into the mouth of hell,but made it back to fish another day.


----------

